# 16v 2.0 to make 400hp



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

firstly, i have used search and looked at various manifolds etc etc but wanted to collate opionions etc etc.
I want to build a ABF turbo (bottom end same as ABA) to produce 400hp (gotta beat my old mans M5). I have been looking at zornigs tubilar and EIP's cast manifolds. The tubilar ones is nice, but is it really needed to get 400hp? also, what kind of head work is needed.?
basically i want to know whats the minimum i need to do, in order to break 400hp as I tend to get carried away with spec's.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (Mrveedubuk)*

I would just get a big turbo and pump the boost up, I know thats pretty blunt but turbos are what make the power. Id say a .63 stage 3/57 or 60 trim would do on a budget. Most importantly would be a good tune though. Whats your CR like now?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (MDTurborocco)*

57 trim should do it Padilla made i think 422 @ 22psi w/ SDS on his 16v


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_57 trim should do it Padilla made i think 422 @ 22psi w/ SDS on his 16v 

i dont mean to thread jack... but with the same setup (CR, psi, turbo, IC ect) but only an 8v xflow head, (with same amount of headwork done to it as the 16v, if it had any) what ballpark figure would you say the 8v would make in terms of hp...


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (the4ork)*

like purple-pill said in your other thread he mad 377whp w/ a 57trim and prolly had a good amount of headwork done


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (SSj4G60)*

bout 50hp less with an 8v head...


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (the4ork)*

ask Jesse Padilla aka "PADILLA" on the tex.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

I dont mind spending the £££, just want to know whats a must have, and whats a waste of time.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

Tests by some of the Honda Tech guys have shown that a tubular equal-length manifold makes vastly more power, something like 260-270 hp vs 210 on the same setup. I suppose you can always just buy a log mani and size your turbo to compensate for this, but the tubular will pay dividends by making the powerband larger from what I've seen (it will also move it further up and make the peak higher)


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrveedubuk* »_I dont mind spending the £££, just want to know whats a must have, and whats a waste of time.

I sold Padilla his turbo, I also built a few turbo 16vT's. Let me know if you're really interested in getting the ball rolling and i'll get the ball rolling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Do you take LLL's or will he need to send SSS's?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrveedubuk* »_£££.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_bout 50hp less with an 8v head...

Is that a question, or an answer to something? I would guess that there is going to be a larger than 50HP difference between a 16V and an 8V running similar boost (As long as it isn't like 1PSI or something







)
I say VRT that thing! My shop built a VRT synchro MKII 4 door golf, I just can't convince the customer to let us turbo it.








It can be seen here.....
http://www.bugaid.com


_Modified by patatron at 9:52 PM 4-9-2005_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: 16v 2.0 to make 400hp (Mrveedubuk)*

I like the Eurospeed.ca 16v manifold, its similar to the EIP but already has a wastegate port, and can be built with any flange you want, for less that the EIP one.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

The EIP manifold is by far the best looking mass produced one out there. You can run an external wastegate as well.
hth
Paul


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

thing is at $600 its nearly tubilar money








so far the plans are
ABF 2.0 16v
159mm Pauters
8.0:1 JE's
GT30R turbo
ARP head and main fasteners.
undecided on inlet manifold


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

Zornig is not bad.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

what kinda injectors are needed to flow enough for 400hp?


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

550cc @ 3bar will be enough
440cc @ 4bar 
etc


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LagunaSecaBlueMK3* »_550cc @ 3bar will be enough
440cc @ 4bar 
etc

do 580cc @ 3bar, it is not good to run more the 5 bars to injectors, so for ever bar of post you run it makes the fuel bar higher so with that said 440cc @ 4bar and lets say 20psi puts you over 5 bars and thats not good
ask scotty williams and he will tell you the same thing


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Volkswagen2NR)*

thats true enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif some stock motors run upwards of 3.7bar stock, dunno if they are FI or not, but ive known people to run 6bar for periods at a time


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

what advantage is there to a external WG over a internal one?
if i went internal id created a partition between the main output and WG and smoothly mix the two together.


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

external holds boost better, and you really cant run 20psi on a internal one, but i could be wrong


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

looks like i will be going for a tial WG and .86 a/r GT30R








just need to sort my pistons and rods for the ABF (oh and the ABF it self, so if any londoners know of any going cheap)
Need to sell my AEB head to fund some of this.


----------



## v-dubnutz (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

Waheeeyyyy!!! Another brit on here. And another 16vt'er at that!


----------

